# New York Times Top44 destinations of 2009



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*The 44 Places to Go in 2009*
_January 11, 2009_

From the Aegean Sea to Zambia, this year’s most compelling destinations are awash in sublime landscapes, cutting-edge art, gala music festivals, and stylish new resorts.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/01/11/travel/20090111_DESTINATIONS.html


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

some of these listed are single cities, some are states in the US, and some are large countries (india?), not a very good classification system


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

that's why it's called destination!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

bad classification, strange selection... what's wrong with the NY-Times...? hno:


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Manolo_B2 said:


> bad classification, strange selection... what's wrong with the NY-Times...? hno:


clearly its aimed at its main demographic- Americans

i think the list is fine.


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Excellent list! Several musts in there.


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*Top 44 Places to Visit in 2009 from the New York Times*
_Mon, Jan 26, 2009_

Top 44 Places to Visit in 2009 from the New York Times Travel section recently published an article on the “44 Places to Go in 2009.” Compiled by Seth Sherwood and Gisela Williams, the places are organized by categories like luxury travel, foodie, family, party, eco, frugal and culture. An interactive list was posted on the Times‘ website and quickly received hundreds of comments and reader’s recommendations. Here, we have listed some of the places of interest.

Lebanon’s capital city Beirut received top honors as the newspaper’s top recommendation for luxury travel, foodie destination and a party city. Emerging as the “Paris of the Middle East,” Beirut offers lavish luxury hotels, exuberant nightlife and a diverse collection of world-class restaurants.

The Times selected Washington D.C. for the no. 2 spot of cities to visit in 2009, no doubt keeping in mind the U.S. Inauguration that swept the nation’s capital last week. Washington was recognized as a foodie destination for its top restaurants as well as a truly family-friendly city.

The top luxury travel destinations included Fjallnas, Sweden; Maremma, Italy; Phuket, Thailand; Monterrey, Mexico; Bhutan; Seychelles; Boracay, the Philippines; Cologne, Germany; Red Sea, Egypt; Kazakhstan and Top 44 Places to Visit in 2009 from the New York TimesStockholm, Sweden. Phuket was recognized as a top destination for luxury travel. Phuket is a dreamy island with magical landscapes and international glamour. Phuket is Thailand’s largest island and is roughly the size of Singapore. It is famous for its stunning beaches, lively nightlife and the friendly Thai spirit of the island. It is a colorful world of emerald waters, golden temples and crimson sunsets.

Times‘ reader recommendations also listed Beirut as a top destination, followed closely by Penang, Malaysia; Buffalo, New York; Metz, France and Rome rounding out the top five.


----------



## Atkins (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah Agean Sea :banana:


----------

